# C123 batteries



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm ordering 40 batteries for my dive lights. They are $1 each as opposed to 2 for $8 at Walmart. All the reviews I've read are positive. Anyone want to buy half of them? I'll sell 20 for $20. No shipping or tax. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

My batteries came in. Wow, same thing that sells at Walmart for $8 a pair, I got for $1 each. Don't need 40 of them so if you have a dive light and need batteries, shoot me a PM. I use Intova's.


----------

